# Can you tell what's different on my LW sticks?



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

How do they adjust with the rope?


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

Where/when can I get a set of ropes?

Thanks


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Those look sweet! How well do they tighen down?


----------



## BUCK MAN (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes there on the pavement instead of a tree trunk, now what do I win?

B-man


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

scottparker said:


> How do they adjust with the rope?


The ropes are constrictors.... basically a rope inside another rope. I build these myself from special rope materials, using special tools. When you pull on the outer rope, it constricts onto the inner rope and holds extremely tight. It's the same concept and use as a prussic, but ALOT cleaner, lighter, and stronger. The ropes I use have a special treatment to them, that makes them very soft and pliable, yet very durable and tough.

FYI, the ropes shown here have a load rating of about 3000#.

Each rope weighs 2.9 oz (compared to 6.9 oz for the LW cam buckles) and has a 6 ft max. eye to eye length (LW cam buckles are about 5.5 ft). This is a great way to drop weight from your LW sticks and make them TOTALLY quiet!

I'm almost ready to get a waiting list started. Each rope takes me almost 30 minutes to build. I gotta get quicker.:nod:


-ZA


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

So the ropes are like the ropes and work like the ropes used on Loc-on and the old Loggy Bayou hangon stands?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Cougar Mag said:


> So the ropes are like the ropes and work like the ropes used on Loc-on and the old Loggy Bayou hangon stands?


I have no experience with those ropes. However, these are similar, but superior in every way to the ones used by Tree Hopper. Tree hopper uses polypropeleyne rope (ski rope) which is plasticy, stiff, picks easily, degrades in sunlight and has a "cheap" feel to it.

-ZA


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

How much would you charge for each rope? Aside from the weight difference I like the fact there is no buckle to hit any metal.


----------



## BUCK MAN (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Oh I guess I was wrong, It must be the ropes that are new. Sorry I didn't notice that. He He They do look sweet. Are or can you make some with rubber coated hooks on them?

B-man


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> I have no experience with those ropes. However, these are similar, but superior in every way to the ones used by Tree Hopper. Tree hopper uses polypropeleyne rope (ski rope) which is plasticy, stiff, picks easily, degrades in sunlight and has a "cheap" feel to it.
> 
> -ZA


I saw the same concept at the Iowa Deer Classic....I believe it was tree hopper. They are slick and quiet. I always seem to ding the buckles on my LW sticks. I am interested in being on "THE LIST".

Thanks


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Pretty sharp. :darkbeer:


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Ditto for the list.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

bus33 said:


> I saw the same concept at the Iowa Deer Classic....I believe it was tree hopper. They are slick and quiet. I always seem to ding the buckles on my LW sticks. I am interested in being on "THE LIST".
> 
> Thanks


I'll start an ad/list soon in the manufacturers forum. I'm planning on building up some stock ropes for maybe a week or so, then start taking orders. That way, I can get a large chunk of the initial orders knocked out early.

The treehopper uses 1/2" polypro rope rated for 3000#.... I use special 1/4" rope rated for 3200#!:wink: 

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

For all the guys interested..... these ropes require TWO HANDS to tighten... just like it takes two hands to move a prussic hitch on a static line. The cam buckle arrangement only takes one hand, once you have it looped over the versa button. I just wanted to make that clear. Personally, it's not an issue for me, I find it very easy to do.


-ZA


----------



## Bug eater (Mar 5, 2008)

ZA206 said:


> The ropes are constrictors.... basically a rope inside another rope. I build these myself from special rope materials, using special tools. When you pull on the outer rope, it constricts onto the inner rope and holds extremely tight. It's the same concept and use as a prussic, but ALOT cleaner, lighter, and stronger. The ropes I use have a special treatment to them, that makes them very soft and pliable, yet very durable and tough.
> 
> FYI, the ropes shown here have a load rating of about 3000#.
> 
> ...


Cool idea. How much do you expect to sell them for?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bug eater said:


> Cool idea. How much do you expect to sell them for?


Somewhere around $8-$10 per 6 ft rope, maybe $0.50 for each additional foot for custom length ones. For a point of reference, the Lone Wolf cambuckle straps cost $10 each.:wink:

Currently, it takes me about 30 minutes to assemble each rope. My price is going to reflect the time it takes me to make the darn things. I'm trying to get the process streamlined, so that I cna charge less, but we'll see.

I'm thinking these would kinda be like a set custom bowstrings, except you wouldn't need to replace them every year or so.

-ZA


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I like:tongue:

They will blend in better then the orange ones:wink:

Oh throw me on that list. Set of 3.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> Somewhere around $8-$10 per 6 ft rope, maybe $0.50 for each additional foot for custom length ones. For a point of reference, the Lone Wolf cambuckle straps cost $10 each.:wink:
> 
> Currently, it takes me about 30 minutes to assemble each rope. My price is going to reflect the time it takes me to make the darn things. I'm trying to get the process streamlined, so that I cna charge less, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


If you start getting too big for your britches you might have to have the chinese make them for ya! Or are you gonna keep em American Made? Where is the rope made?

Looks sharp!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

The rope is made in the USA! hahaha... these will only be made by ME, while sitting in my easy chair watching TV!

My wife told me the other night I looked like a little old lady knitting. Then she told me to stop cussing at the ropes (it's tedious work that get's goofed up easily if you don't do it right).:embara:

-ZA


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you tried making them with one fixed eye and an adjustable loop on the other end? (whoopie sling) Do you think there would be a problem with a bigger adjustable loop on the versa buttons? Are you using 12 strand 1/2"?
Cool idea. :darkbeer:


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Add me to the list please!!! I gotta tell you,if they start sellin and take up a 1/2 hour per rope, your gonna be hatin life "knitting" all day!!!! Good idea though, lighter and quiet...cant beat that!!!


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, I am confused as hell. What am I looking at? How do they work? Thanks


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Jlars said:


> Have you tried making them with one fixed eye and an adjustable loop on the other end? (whoopie sling) Do you think there would be a problem with a bigger adjustable loop on the versa buttons? Are you using 12 strand 1/2"?
> Cool idea. :darkbeer:


I won't be doing an adjustable eye/loop.... I could see that being problematic and not nearly as "clean" as my design. You can buy 1/2" whoopie slings on the internet... but they are big, heavy and cost $30-$40 EACH, and won't work worth a crap.

I'm using 12 strand, 1/4". I made prototypes using 3/8", and they felt a little too big and the materials were a good bit more expensive. 1/4" works great and is smaller, more compact and lighter.


-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

silver_yummies said:


> Wow, I am confused as hell. What am I looking at? How do they work? Thanks


Here is a picture of one of the prototypes that I sent so about 6 different AT-ers for testing and evaluation. You should be able to see how they work.


-ZA


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

so what is the advantage of using this rope? What do the sticks come with to hang onto a tree? Is that wheel already attached to the sticks where the rope goes around?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

how does the rope not slide back through when weight is applied?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

one more thing.......what the heck happened to clemson? I had them beating kansas and going to the elite 8.......dang kids fell apart


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

silver_yummies said:


> so what is the advantage of using this rope? What do the sticks come with to hang onto a tree? Is that wheel already attached to the sticks where the rope goes around?


LOL.... these are Lone Wolf climbing sticks. They come from the factory with steel cam-buckles. Yes, the circular wheel (called the versa button) is already on the sticks when you get them. The ropes are direct replacements for the cam buckle straps. The cam buckles have the annoying habit of clanking off of the sticks while you are setting them up or taking them down. It'll drive you crazy.


-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

silver_yummies said:


> how does the rope not slide back through when weight is applied?


It's a constrictor.... tension applied to the outer sheath section makes it constrict onto the inner rope, thus making it grab very very tight. It works similar to how a prussic hitch grabs a static line if you are familiar with them.

Oh... and NEVER bet on Clemson.

-ZA


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

*Nice*

I like the concept.....first I gotta buy the sticks I guess....Wellon second thought if I get on the list now then I'll have them when I pick up the sticks. Would like to hear from the guys who tested them out.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> I won't be doing an adjustable eye/loop.... I could see that being problematic and not nearly as "clean" as my design. You can buy 1/2" whoopie slings on the internet... but they are big, heavy and cost $30-$40 EACH, and won't work worth a crap.
> 
> I'm using 12 strand, 1/4". I made prototypes using 3/8", and they felt a little too big and the materials were a good bit more expensive. 1/4" works great and is smaller, more compact and lighter.
> 
> ...


So it is two pieces of rope. Each end has an end eye loop and one is threaded through a portion of the center of the other and the ends are milked. Have you figured out what would be the smallest diameter tree that you can put them on? 
I might have to pull out the sailing fids and try this too. All I need is a rocking chair. lol!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Jlars said:


> So it is two pieces of rope.


Are you asking me how they are constructed or are you trying to tell me how they are constructed??

You could always buy a set and see for yourself.


-ZA


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

I was one of ZA's testers, and for those of you wondering if the ropes will work on the Gorilla Sticks, the answer is yes. Very Slick design, and ZA, I like the Production color much better:wink:

About the only thing I didn't like, and ZA has already mentioned it, is that you need 2 hands to snug it up tight. And since I've started using the lineman's rope when putting up my sticks anyways, it shouldn't be an issue. 

John


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

John Doe said:


> I was one of ZA's testers, and for those of you wondering if the ropes will work on the Gorilla Sticks, the answer is yes. Very Slick design, and ZA, I like the Production color much better:wink:
> 
> About the only thing I didn't like, and ZA has already mentioned it, is that you need 2 hands to snug it up tight. And since I've started using the lineman's rope when putting up my sticks anyways, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> John


What's that white stuff in the background? I've never seen it before!! LOL!!!!

It was funny, but I think ever tester/evaluator was either from MN or WI!

-ZA


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> What's that white stuff in the background? I've never seen it before!! LOL!!!!
> 
> It was funny, but I think ever tester/evaluator was either from MN or WI!
> 
> -ZA


Hopefully, I don't see that white stuff until next fall. I'm sick of it! 

John


----------



## goosie119 (Feb 27, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> What's that white stuff in the background? I've never seen it before!! LOL!!!!
> 
> It was funny, but I think ever tester/evaluator was either from MN or WI!
> 
> -ZA



that's cuz us northern guys are hardcore! not like you sissy southerners! :wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

goosie119 said:


> that's cuz us northern guys are hardcore! not like you sissy southerners! :wink:


I definately can't hack the cold, blood is too thin these days.

-ZA


----------



## LoessHillsArche (Apr 12, 2006)

how are these ropes loosened? very interesting design and I'm liking the fact you wouldn't have to worry about the clanking.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

The ropes are loosened by grasping the backside of the constrictor section and sliding the constrictor section loose. When pressure is applied to the backside of the constrictor, it releases and slides easily.... you cna use two fingers to slide the constrictor around.

I made 8 more production ropes this weekend for "stock".:wink:

Sign up thread will be up by Tuesday. I'm leaving town on vacation on Wed. (out fo the country), and will follow up the following week.

-ZA


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I am another tester. Thats why I put myself on that list. They work great on the steps. Easy to use and quiet.

All of the testers are from MN and WI. Guess we know what a 
good thing is here:wink:

You guys will love it.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I found a patent Darton had on those ropes things you made. 

You better stay out of the country. :wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

LOL... too funny.

-ZA




NCBuckNBass said:


> I found a patent Darton had on those ropes things you made.
> 
> You better stay out of the country. :wink:


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

You fellas will LOVE the new ropes. Another tester here....from MN. ha, ha No snow when I was testing them out though.

The keys to these are that they are light weight, no metal to "clank" against the LW stick(which if you own them, you know exactly what I'm talking about), once you apply some weight that rope tightens up-it's not going to budge or slip and super easy to take off the tree. A+ concept.


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

Not ALL the testers are up north. There is one orange rope in Tennessee. Still hanging on the stick out in the rain. Going to see how it holds up to a good soaking. I can't find a reason to keep the cam buckles after trying this out.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

OK guys.....

as promised, here is the sign up/details thread in the manufacturer's section:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6623995&posted=1#post6623995


I also have it linked into my sig line as well, if you need a quick reference.:wink:

-ZA


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

That price for the ropes includes the sticks...right? :tongue:

How many ropes can a guy get for Carolina tickets?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Very nice job ZA, but I thought you were working on a whole new stick design also.?

They look much better than the cam buckles (which I HATE by the way ).:wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Whitefeather said:


> Very nice job ZA, but I thought you were working on a whole new stick design also.?
> 
> They look much better than the cam buckles (which I HATE by the way ).:wink:



The new sticks are still in the works, and are progressing nicely. I should have the 2nd prototype in a week or so. The design is being reviewed by a patent attorney right now. When I get back from vacation, I'll be going over his results.





NCBuckNBass said:


> That price for the ropes includes the sticks...right? :tongue:
> 
> How many ropes can a guy get for Carolina tickets?



It will take ALOT of Carolina tickets to amount to ONE of my ropes! Hahahahahahaha!!!! A Clemson vs.UNC ticket, I'd definately deal for.:wink:


-ZA


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> The new sticks are still in the works, and are progressing nicely. I should have the 2nd prototype in a week or so. The design is being reviewed by a patent attorney right now. When I get back from vacation, I'll be going over his results.
> 
> -ZA


Good luck. I hope you do well with them!:darkbeer:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for some interesting ropes....


-ZA


----------



## c1090c (Apr 26, 2007)

I suppose these would work on the lone wolf hang on stands as well?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

c1090c said:


> I suppose these would work on the lone wolf hang on stands as well?


Yes, they do.

Follow the link in my sig. line to a thread about the UCR's. There are pictures on the thread of someone using the UCR's with his Lone Wolf alpha stand.:cocktail:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ttt

-za


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*ZA that is a slick idea*

A couple of questions. Is it easy to loosen the ropes for removal? Has there been a problem with pitch from the tree mucking up your system?

I don't think a guy could find a tree in Co without pitch all over it!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Beendare said:


> A couple of questions. Is it easy to loosen the ropes for removal? Has there been a problem with pitch from the tree mucking up your system?
> 
> I don't think a guy could find a tree in Co without pitch all over it!


It's easy to get them on and off. I have no idea how pitch (sap?) would effect them.... but I don't think it'd be that big of a problem.

If you want more info, click on the link in my sig. line.:wink:


-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ttt

-za


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks nice. No slip shod work there.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the Friday crowd.

FYI.... if any of you guys are interested in more info.... click the link in my sig line!:cocktail:

-ZA


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 4, 2007)

Aaah, for Pete's sake, put me on the list, too. I don't see it as a huge advantage, but it's really important for me to have something that my buddies don't and I can at least convince them that this system is the ultimate and what the pros use.
Please note on the list that I will be requesting some that would work on pretty large trees, and I think I have 5?? LW climbing sticks. THANKS and nice work.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

PM me with what you want. Standard lenght ones are 6 ft "loop to loop" which is about 4"-6" longer than the cambuckle straps that came with your LW sticks. I can make them any length you want though.... I charge $.50/foot. I've made a bunch of 7 footers and a few 8 footers for guys.

Just let me know what you want.

-ZA


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> The ropes are constrictors.... basically a rope inside another rope. I build these myself from special rope materials, using special tools. When you pull on the outer rope, it constricts onto the inner rope and holds extremely tight. It's the same concept and use as a prussic, but ALOT cleaner, lighter, and stronger. The ropes I use have a special treatment to them, that makes them very soft and pliable
> 
> 
> 
> -ZA



In parachute lingo, it's called "finger trap".


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

a/c guy said:


> In parachute lingo, it's called "finger trap".


After the aincent Chinese "finger trap" toys that used the same principal.:wink:

-ZA


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> Can you see what's new/different?:wink:
> 
> 
> -ZA


This is a great idea ZA! :thumb: I love my Gorilla stiks but not the cam buckles.


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

ZA206 said:


> LOL.... these are Lone Wolf climbing sticks. They come from the factory with steel cam-buckles. Yes, the circular wheel (called the versa button) is already on the sticks when you get them. The ropes are direct replacements for the cam buckle straps. The cam buckles have the annoying habit of clanking off of the sticks while you are setting them up or taking them down. It'll drive you crazy.
> 
> 
> -ZA


Have you tried 'em as a replacement for the cam buckle straps on the stands themselves? Do they stretch/yield a bit when weight is applied to whatever they anchor? That might make them unacceptable for hanging stands, and the two hand requirement might be more problematic when hanging or dropping the stand, too...hmmm. Any experience there?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

RxBowhunter said:


> This is a great idea ZA! :thumb: I love my Gorilla stiks but not the cam buckles.


FYI... these work with Gorilla sticks as well!:wink:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

wildernessflyer said:


> Have you tried 'em as a replacement for the cam buckle straps on the stands themselves? Do they stretch/yield a bit when weight is applied to whatever they anchor? That might make them unacceptable for hanging stands, and the two hand requirement might be more problematic when hanging or dropping the stand, too...hmmm. Any experience there?


I haven't tried it, but several guys have (I haven't had the time). If you look on the UCR thread in the MFG forum, you'll see pictures of Madarchery using them with his Lone Wolf stand. He said they were rock solid. Click on the link in my sig line to go to the UCR thread in the MFG forum.:wink:

-ZA


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Mailed by dough today, cannot wait to try the UCR's.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

zap said:


> Mailed by dough today, cannot wait to try the UCR's.


Looks like I better get some more of these puppies made.:wink:

-ZA


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

ZA206 said:


> Looks like I better get some more of these puppies made.:wink:
> 
> -ZA


Yes sir, Im sure I will want 10 more when I try them.
Thanks for sharing your creation.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for today!!

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the holiday weekend!:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the weekend!

-ZA


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*gorilla sticks*



ZA206 said:


> FYI... these work with Gorilla sticks as well!:wink:
> 
> -ZA


did you leave the hooks that come with the sticks ,to attach ropes to ?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would be a little careful with the liability issues you can run into with this. Hopefully you will have insurance. A simple warning might not hold up with some of the lawyers out there! Pretty sweet idea, I think I will order a couple myself. I hate it when those buckles hit other things.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

If anyone has any questions about the UCR's feel free to ask!

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

If anyone has any questions about the UCR's let me know...

-ZA


----------



## Great White (Jan 4, 2006)

Got mine today! They look great. From what I can tell they are easy to use. Sometimes ZA206 you make them sound like they might be a little hard to use, I don't get that at all. Easy as pie! Thanks for the great work and the fast delivery! I'll post some pics with them on the tree later.

With the UCR's on my LW Sticks and my saddle I am a mobil stealth big buck slayer. I can move to any tree any where at any time. Oh did I mention that I got the 7 footers? No problem getting in the big trees at all.

Thanks again, :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
GW


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm glad you like them. I like to make sure everyone knows excatly how I use mine....

If you find a better/easier way to use them, post up!

I'm glad you like them!:cocktail:

-ZA




Great White said:


> Got mine today! They look great. From what I can tell they are easy to use. Sometimes ZA206 you make them sound like they might be a little hard to use, I don't get that at all. Easy as pie! Thanks for the great work and the fast delivery! I'll post some pics with them on the tree later.
> 
> With the UCR's on my LW Sticks and my saddle I am a mobil stealth big buck slayer. I can move to any tree any where at any time. Oh did I mention that I got the 7 footers? No problem getting in the big trees at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## d1&only (Aug 20, 2004)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## Dale Hajas (Jan 23, 2007)

Are these still available?:darkbeer:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've been out of rope materials for the UCR's for several weeks. I am expecting to get some in tomorrow or early next week, so I should be back up and filling oders.

PM me with what you want.

Thanks.

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've got some fresh stock of rope guys. Let me know if you want any UCR's!!!!

-ZA


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll take 6. I always use a linesmans belt and the reduction of the weight and lack of noise sold me. I have a treehopper belt and know how they work. I never use it as I have a Summit seat-o-pants vest that I prefer as it has both linesmans belt, prussic setup plus a safety harnass all in one. pm me...I want 6. Thanks, Don

P.S. I want the color on your 1st post; the olive drab. NO ORANGE 4 me.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I also wanted to post an update on pricing and some pictures....

New info on the UCR's...

My old supplier who I was buying over-stock and off-color lots from had run out of rope for me and I have been forced to buy "retail" rope for the UCR's now. This was a long and draw out process, but I've finally just accepted it.

What this means to my customers is:
#1 - They are a tad more expensive (I'm paying 3X more for the rope material now, but didn't feel that it was right to pass on all the extra rop costs to you guys.... I make less on them than before. ukey: )
#2 - The color and texture of the rope is DEAD NUTS consistent now... BLACK! (really really really sharp looking rope IMO)

Also, I have decided to stop selling the 6 footers (old standards) and am now only selling UCR's that are 7 foot or longer (7 footers are the new standard). I did this b/c of my own personal experiences with my personal set of UCR's. I made them all 6 footers and have since decided that was a mistake. I have wanted to climb alot of trees where I needed an extra 6"-12" of rope to make it... only to come up short. I feel that if someone is going to drop the coin on the UCR's, I shouldn't let you "short change" yourself unknowingly.

So...

7 footers = $11.50 each
additional foot (customs) = $.75 per foot
Shipping & handling = $6 USPS priority mail

I take money orders and paypal. Let me know if you have any questions.:cocktail:

Here are some pictures of the UCR's in action....


-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT

For the nite crew!

-ZA


----------



## dond (Jan 30, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------



## dond (Jan 30, 2006)

Tried my new UCR's from Pat today.What a great product at a great price and what a great idea to boot!!!!!!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ttt

-za


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> Somewhere around $8-$10 per 6 ft rope, maybe $0.50 for each additional foot for custom length ones. For a point of reference, the Lone Wolf cambuckle straps cost $10 each.:wink:
> 
> Currently, it takes me about 30 minutes to assemble each rope. My price is going to reflect the time it takes me to make the darn things. I'm trying to get the process streamlined, so that I cna charge less, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


hey bud, dont sell yourself short, your time is worth at least that much. thats only saying your time is worth 16-20$ n hour, id say with that skill id pay that without blinking twice. i need 5, so i would be happy to send you 60$ when u start getting them ready, things like this are worth buying, if your gonna take the time, make sure you get rewarded for it. IMO.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

ACooper1983 said:


> hey bud, dont sell yourself short, your time is worth at least that much. thats only saying your time is worth 16-20$ n hour, id say with that skill id pay that without blinking twice. i need 5, so i would be happy to send you 60$ when u start getting them ready, things like this are worth buying, if your gonna take the time, make sure you get rewarded for it. IMO.


I started this thread quite a long time ago... 

I am definately making them for people. Current UCR pricing is:

$11.50 each for a standard 7 footer. +$.75/ft for longer lengths
Shipping is $6.00 USPS Priority mail.

PM me with what you are wanting. My normal turn-around on orders is about 2-3 days. I take paypal and money orders.:thumbs_up

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the X-mas season.

UCR's make great X-mas/Kwanzaa/Haunnaka gifts!!!

-ZA


----------



## Missouri Tony (Dec 3, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Missouri Tony (Dec 3, 2008)

How Do I contact You


----------



## Missouri Tony (Dec 3, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

ZA,

are these made like the old Loc-on speed ropes for their treestands (been a few years). If so, mine is starting to look pretty rough. I would just as soon not wait till it breaks. Let me check on my treestand and see how long it is. I think I would be interested in an eight footer if you still have it in that camo color as seen in a couple posts above.

SJ


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

scrapejuice said:


> ZA,
> 
> are these made like the old Loc-on speed ropes for their treestands (been a few years). If so, mine is starting to look pretty rough. I would just as soon not wait till it breaks. Let me check on my treestand and see how long it is. I think I would be interested in an eight footer if you still have it in that camo color as seen in a couple posts above.
> 
> SJ


I'm not sure what your Loc-on speed ropes look like. can you post a picture?

Also.... all UCR's are BLACK. They fade to dull grey color with some use. This grey color blends in with bark very very very well as you can see above!

-ZA


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> I'm not sure what your Loc-on speed ropes look like. can you post a picture?
> 
> Also.... all UCR's are BLACK. They fade to dull grey color with some use. This grey color blends in with bark very very very well as you can see above!
> 
> -ZA


yeah, the color of the ones above are the ones I like. I have to get my treestand out of the tree this weekend. When I do, I'll post a pic and take a measurement of the rope. I wouldn't mind the new one to be a little longer anyhow. I'll get back with you in a few days!

Thanks


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

For the night shift... and the sunday crew!

Makes great holiday gifts for your hunting buddies or yourself!!!!:darkbeer:


-ZA


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

I may have missed it but how easy are these to loosen off the tree once tightened? When they are on the tree are they rock solid or do they flex when you step on the sticks? Thanks I may be interested in some 8 footers in the near future.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bigsho69 said:


> I may have missed it but how easy are these to loosen off the tree once tightened? When they are on the tree are they rock solid or do they flex when you step on the sticks? Thanks I may be interested in some 8 footers in the near future.


They are easy to loosen by hand, you just have to grab the tag end of the constrictor section and pull it back with your fingers.

Once they are on the tree and "set" they do not move at all, in my experience. No sagging, no flexing, no slipping... rock solid, just as good as the factory cam buckle straps.

Let me know if you have any additional questions. PM me with your orders, when you get to that point.

Thanks.

-ZA


----------



## PA Shed Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

I ordered a few UCR's a few weeks back and received them within a few days after I ordered them. The UCR's are a fantasic product and are extremely easy to use, they make my Lone Wolf sticks much quieter and lighter as well. They are professionally done and craftsmanship is excellent too. A great product. Thanks ZA.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I ordered 6 of them recently and I am very impressed to say the least. I lightened my load by 1 1/2 lbs, added 3 ft of length, and eliminated buckle on buckle noise. This was my 1st night stand setup with them....a tree of big diameter that the factory LW straps wouldn't have worked on. Smoked a doe.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

HCH....thats a great set-up!! how high is that stand?? 6 sticks will usually get you high....realy high!!


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Very neat idea. I may have to get a few of these. How do they wear?
Dan


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

If you like that, wait until you see the new Muddy Outdoors Climbing stick. It has a rope system that offers the same "no buckle" system, and it's SWEET! It will be at the ATA show!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

PAstringking said:


> HCH....thats a great set-up!! how high is that stand?? 6 sticks will usually get you high....realy high!!


approx 30' I would say. I am 6'3" and long legged and I feel that I need 5-6 to get safely up that high. I attribute a lot of my success by hunting higher than the standard 15-20 ft a lot of guys do...who knows..works for me.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you like that, wait until you see the new Muddy Outdoors Climbing stick. It has a rope system that offers the same "no buckle" system, and it's SWEET! It will be at the ATA show!


Hey Todd...u used to sing a song for Lone Wolf...I see only Muddy talk lately from ya...new sponsor or better product or both?


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

HCH said:


> I ordered 6 of them recently and I am very impressed to say the least. I lightened my load by 1 1/2 lbs, added 3 ft of length, and eliminated buckle on buckle noise. This was my 1st night stand setup with them....a tree of big diameter that the factory LW straps wouldn't have worked on. Smoked a doe.


What length did you order? Thanks.
Dan


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

are you still making these? have you ever tried them on the LW hang on stands, or just the sticks? will they pull tight enough for the stand? thanks


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 4, 2007)

ZA206 said:


> I build these myself from special rope materials, using special tools. The ropes I use have a special treatment to them.
> I'm almost ready to get a waiting list started.
> -ZA


 :wink::77::chimpeep:


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

These look SWEET


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

Forgot to mention I will be adding these to my wish list I will be sending you a email shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

Chineese rope concept good Idea.


----------



## JBBX4 (Dec 25, 2008)

they look just like the ropes used on the original rapid rails before ameristep took over, great design,should be a big seller.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a waiting list started guys.... I've been out of rope for a couple of weeks.... it takes forever to get it. I should have some in the next few days. I ordered it over a week ago.

PM me if you wanna get on the list.

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Update....

I should have the rope in on Monday of next week, so I can start taking orders again.:darkbeer:

As for the Muddy sticks... I haven't seen a great picture of them, but it looks like a cool system. I can't wait to see them in person.... definately look like they are trying to go after the Lone Wolf look.

Maybe Lone Wolf needs a new climbing stick design to stay ahead of the pack.... hmmm...:secret:

-ZA


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Did I mention I love mine


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice idear! How much for 6 ropes plus shipping ? paypal? Address?


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Nice idear! How much for 6 ropes plus shipping ? paypal? Address?


I just bought 6 2 months ago and it was $75 to my door I believe


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Nice idear! How much for 6 ropes plus shipping ? paypal? Address?


UCR's are $11.50 each (7 ft long)
If you want longer, custom ropes, ad $.75/foot for each UCR.

Shipping is flat rate $6.00 USPS Priority mail.

I take paypal and money orders.

You'll have to get on my wait list though, as I have about a dozen guys in line ahead of you. (I don't take orders until I'm ready to start working on your ropes)

-ZA


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> UCR's are $11.50 each (7 ft long)
> If you want longer, custom ropes, ad $.75/foot for each UCR.
> 
> Shipping is flat rate $6.00 USPS Priority mail.
> ...


ZA,

just to make sure I understand the actual size here. Are we saying that the 7 foot UCR would reach around a maximum sized tree trunk of about 2 foot 3 inches. (7.0ft / 3.14 circumference)??


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

scrapejuice said:


> ZA,
> 
> just to make sure I understand the actual size here. Are we saying that the 7 foot UCR would reach around a maximum sized tree trunk of about 2 foot 3 inches. (7.0ft / 3.14 circumference)??


That's not exactly correct. The LW sticks (or any other sticks for that matter) stand off the tree anywhere from 3"-6", so that would effect the "max trunk diameter" formula! (FYI, the factory cam buckle straps are roughly 6 ft loop to loop... sometimes a hair less)

Also... the ropes (and cam buckle straps for that matter) aren't at a perfect 90 deg. to the truck, so you lose some of your "MTD" as well....:shade:

That said, the 7 ft "standards" will get you into ANY pine tree, and the vast majority of hardwoods that you'll encounter. I find that it's almost impossible to hang climbing sticks on trees that significantly larger than your "bear hug" dimension. Yo can always flip the ropes or cam buckles to the other side, but as some point it, it get's to be a complete PITA trying to lean and flip, then flop and catch on the other side of the tree.

If you have gorilla arms, you could do the 8 footers and just about get in every tree in the woods.

-ZA


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Za206...Since I"ll be on a waitting list and don't know when they will be shipped....I'll send you payment when I get back from mexico around mid february so they won't be sitting at my door.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hopefully I am still on the list. I am awaiting a PM from you when you are ready. I may want 6 8footers instead of 5.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

UCR rope is back in stock guys!!!!:thumbs_up

I'm' taking orders again... FINALLY!!:wink:


-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

FYI... I'm almost made it through my backlog of orders... 

If anyone has any questions about UCR's, feel free to ask!

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I made it through my backlog.... finished up my last order tonight.:thumbs_up

I have alot more rope left!:wink::tongue:



Let me know if you guys have any questions.


-ZA


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

is it the yellow bunjy strap!...:wink:


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

ZA, sounds like those UCRs are a hit, I need to get my order in soon, just not sure how long or how many I want yet. How is your steps you were working on awhile back turning out??


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for getting my order to me so quickly!!! You do very nice work....Can't wait to try them out,thanks again.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

X-RINGER said:


> is it the yellow bunjy strap!...:wink:


:zip::wink:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT

:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## Dale Hajas (Jan 23, 2007)

*ropes*

pm sent


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

these UCR's work great on treestands too. Very easy to use, and VERY,VERY quiet. Great alternative to ratchet straps and chains! Thanks ZA!!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

That looks pretty cool, I'm glad you like them.:darkbeer:

Everyone make sure you wear a lineman's rope and a safety harness when using climbing sticks and treestands!!! Please be safe out there.

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the weekend crowd!:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## Dale Hajas (Jan 23, 2007)

Got mine yesterday!! Nice job!! Thanks!!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

ZA206 said:


> The ropes are constrictors.... basically a rope inside another rope. I build these myself from special rope materials, using special tools. When you pull on the outer rope, it constricts onto the inner rope and holds extremely tight. It's the same concept and use as a prussic, but ALOT cleaner, lighter, and stronger. The ropes I use have a special treatment to them, that makes them very soft and pliable, yet very durable and tough.
> 
> FYI, the ropes shown here have a load rating of about 3000#.
> 
> ...


Looks like the polyester cord that is used on the Cranford Rope Steps. Looks like it uses the same constricting action as the rope steps. You must be good at back splicing. Let me know how much you want for a set. I tried climbing for the first time with my new Lone Wolf Climbing sticks. I love the steps but hate the straps. Too much of a pain in the a*& keping the straps straight around the tree when wrapping around the tree.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

EMSBMR said:


> Looks like the polyester cord that is used on the Cranford Rope Steps. Looks like it uses the same constricting action as the rope steps. You must be good at back splicing. Let me know how much you want for a set. I tried climbing for the first time with my new Lone Wolf Climbing sticks. I love the steps but hate the straps. Too much of a pain in the a*& keping the straps straight around the tree when wrapping around the tree.


I've had a little practice!

UCR's are $11.50 each (for 7 footers) + $6 USPS priority mail shipping...

I take paypal and money orders.

-ZA


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## Gooseklr (Feb 27, 2007)

*Ropes*

I will take 8. email me when payment needs to be made and when you can start. [email protected]
thanks
gooseklr
615-533-4952


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Gooseklr said:


> I will take 8. email me when payment needs to be made and when you can start. [email protected]
> thanks
> gooseklr
> 615-533-4952


E-mail sent.:slice:


-ZA


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

PM sent and order placed for three 7 footers


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

FYI....

I've run out of UCR rope again guys. If anyone wants on the wait list, PM me and I'll put ya on there.

It should be about another week before I get some more rope in.

Let me know if ya'll have any questions.

Regards,


-ZA


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

These are pretty sweet and very easy to use. Well worth the money.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

John Doe said:


> for those of you wondering if the ropes will work on the Gorilla Sticks, the answer is yes.


How do they hook up for gorilla sticks???


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

OK guys....

I got another reel of UCR rope in today. Let me know if any of you guys want a few UCR's! I'm working through the backlog and should have it knocked out by this weekend.:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the weekend!:wink:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT!!!!


:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*interested*

I am interested, i need to order 8 of them....


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Ttt*

ZA,

I'll be contacting you soon.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sounds good MNmike..... just let me know what you guys need and I'll get right on it.:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm telling you guys, these are the real deal. AWESOME product.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

HCH said:


> I'm telling you guys, these are the real deal. AWESOME product.


LOL.... I'm gonna have to get you on the payroll. I can pay you in once used dog hair or belly button lint... it's all up to you!:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Let me know if any of you guys have any questions.


-ZA


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a question!!

Have you ever thought about doing some modeling photos with you and the UCRs? Maybe you could be wearing some camo daisy dukes or something . . . . . I think your sales would go thru the roof!! Just a thought







Sorry I haven't called you back yet! I will!


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Komi said:


> How do they hook up for gorilla sticks???



Sorry Komi, 
Didn't see your post until now. 
For the Gorilla sticks (which have the two hooks instead of the buttons), you simply place the loop ends over the hooks, and pull the rope until snug. Basically they attach the same way as the straps that come with the gorilla sticks. Pull the rope snug, and they are solid as a rock

John


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

John Doe said:


> Sorry Komi,
> Didn't see your post until now.
> For the Gorilla sticks (which have the two hooks instead of the buttons), you simply place the loop ends over the hooks, and pull the rope until snug. Basically they attach the same way as the straps that come with the gorilla sticks. Pull the rope snug, and they are solid as a rock
> 
> John


Sweet!

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I got more rope in guys... let me know if you have any questions about UCRs!!!

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for Sunday night!

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT

:becky:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## hankpot (Oct 18, 2007)

same concept as the old non typical rapid rails (now amerastep rapid rails) i like it.you better get some darn good liability ins. before you sell a single one though


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT for the weekend crew....

-ZA


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

*UCR order*

I am sending an order in via your private messages. Thx.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I am sending an order in via your private messages. Thx.


Got your email. Just need to know if I should send money via paypal today. And estimated ship date.

Thx.


----------



## jlkbuckmaster1 (Jul 11, 2009)

*order*

I am sending an order in to your PM.


----------



## muddy (Feb 20, 2003)

Do you think they're worth putting on an actual Lone Wolf stand or do you still use the strap that comes with them?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

muddy said:


> Do you think they're worth putting on an actual Lone Wolf stand or do you still use the strap that comes with them?


Some guys do.... I do not. I think they are a PITA to use with a lock on stand (2-handed tightening).... they work great on my sticks though.

I use the standard Lone Wolf cam buckle straps on my Lone Wolf alpha stand.


-ZA


----------



## bowslam (Feb 8, 2004)

What is best way to order a set of these UCRs?


----------



## ironwood (Mar 3, 2004)

I would like a set of four of these in 8 foot lenghts. How do I get an ordering and what is the price?


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

Are U still making these? I just bought a lone wolf and climbing sticks. Not sure I want to change the straps out yet, but it looks pretty nice.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Please PM me with inquiries on UCR's.

-ZA


----------



## trf (Aug 19, 2009)

*UCR Order*

Will PM you.


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow that seems like something I wuld want to change my new climbing sticks with. How do u loosen them? Looks to me no tie just loop the rope on the wheel and pull on the line. U can do it easy in the dark.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*UCR's still available?*

I am interested. Are you still making them?


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

I would like it know if these would work on the Muddy line of climbing sticks? Sounds very interesting and X-mas is approaching...


----------



## Gloomis (Sep 9, 2009)

I will PM you. I'm interested in the ropes.


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

rakbowhunter said:


> I would like it know if these would work on the Muddy line of climbing sticks? Sounds very interesting and X-mas is approaching...


I have the same question on those Muddy as I already have them now. If you were gonna get one, how long of the rope would u ask for? The one that came on mine seems to be too short for most trees I see around as they are six footers.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT...

Yes, I am still makinng UCR's and am getting caught up on my backlog.:darkbeer:

-ZA


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Let me know if you guys have any questions...

-ZA


----------



## brian11 (Feb 5, 2007)

how much r they


----------



## brian11 (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry found the price seems reasonable


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

Got mine a couple of days ago and they are great. Craftsman ship is superb and the best part is I'm finally done with the clanking around of the buckles. Haven't hunted with them yet but in the back yard they work phenominal. Much smoother than I actually expected them to be. I'm excited to get in the woods with them. Also want to say thanks for the fast shipping. :teeth:


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey ZA,
Have you ever tried splicing your Tenex with the a locking Brummel splice or are you always using the chinese fingercuff method as shown in your pics?
I'm curious if the Brummel splice might have a hunting/etc application as well?

Also, what is the weight capacity for this size Tenex rope? I cannot recall if it comes in different diameters or not. Will have to check.
I'd be interested in using it for some really heavy duty applications (other than climbing stick use)
I don't have time to splice, so I'll probably just place an order with you to try out in the backyard.
Let me know the weight capacity if you get a chance.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

madarchery said:


> I am another tester. Thats why I put myself on that list. They work great on the steps. Easy to use and quiet.
> 
> All of the testers are from MN and WI. Guess we know what a
> good thing is here:wink:
> ...


 ya I'm from MN i have 16 of the clankers,,,weres my constricters??


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

i have 42 sticks i would like to try some of these


----------



## Paul JC (Jul 1, 2015)

are you still making these ropes? I'd love to change out the clanky straps that came with my LW sticks.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Paul JC said:


> are you still making these ropes? I'd love to change out the clanky straps that came with my LW sticks.


Check out this guy on YouTube. Excellent videos and pros and cons to the modification.

I ended up using Camo Gorilla Tape (1 roll for 4 sticks) and 7mm climbing rope (7.5 feet per stick, so one package) to modify mine. Lighter and quieter - works for me!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

BLEEDUM said:


> How much would you charge for each rope? Aside from the weight difference I like the fact there is no buckle to hit any metal.


I wrapped my sticks in Steath Strips, and the buckles can be covered by sliding a larger diameter bicycle tire tube with a notch cut into it. super quiet!


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow great idea... I'd love to replace the roap on my tree hopper belt.


----------

